# I can't help it!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to share how PROUD I am of my boy Cisco, we drove 3 hours yesterday to go train at a new club. His obedience routine was awesome!!!! Not only was he in a strange field, in the pouring rain but also with a bitch in heat on the field at the same time. :wild:

Then I brought him under a tent fool of people trying to take cover from the heavy rain and he behaved so so well.  Ignoring people for the most part but also enjoying a rub or two when people gave him some attention. 

AND he also did awesome in protection!! :groovy:

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE my boy and can't wait to start putting titles on him. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: to the handsome fellow, and also to you. :thumbup:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Woo hoo! Congrats! Good job Cisco!!


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Bombproof*

Ssounds like he has the makings to be a bombproof dog. Yay!


----------



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

*Wow*

Congrats to you and your beautiful dog!
Stories like this make me eager to see how my 8 week old turns out, that is if she ever stops whining and acting like a shark!


----------

